# Sind Frösche/Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??



## pyro (27. März 2012)

Seit ca. 8 Tagen tummelte sich in meinem Teich eine Kröte - immer im tiefsten Bereich an unterschiedlichen Stellen.

Letzten Sonntag meinte meine Mum zu mir Sie ist der Meinung ich soll die rauskeschern, die kommt nicht mehr nach oben.

Ich glaubte das nicht... die können doch schwimmen... jetzt sah ich nach da die Kröte komisch auf den Algen lag... tod.

Was kann da passiert sein?

Ein Bild von dem Tier ist angehängt.


----------



## Hagalaz (27. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Bis du sicher das die erst seit ein paar Tagen da ist ?


----------



## jenso (27. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Woran die Kröte gestorben ist, lässt sich vermutlich nicht klären, vielleicht war ihre Zeit einfach um. Aber schwimmen können sie lebendig sehr gut. In unserem vorher krötenfreien Teich hat zu unserer Freude vor ein paar Tagen ein Paar gelaicht.
Gruß

Jens


----------



## pyro (27. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Mein Teich war sehr lange von Eis bedeckt... die Kröte habe ich vor gut 8 Tagen zum ersten mal entdeckt. Die war immer im tiefsten Bereich, mal da mal da aber doch immer wo anders...

Meine Mum meinte Sie hat am Sonntag beobachtet wie die Kröte zur Teichwand hoch wollte aber nicht hoch kam... deshalb hat Sie zu mir gesagt ich sollte die Kröte rauskeschern... ich dachte nur jaja... und jetzt ist das Tier tod...


----------



## gavio1995 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Hallo,

Bei mir ist es oft so gewesen, dass die Kröten nach dem Laichen einfach gestorben sind.

In diesem Jahr auch. Ich weiss aber nicht ob es daran liegt , kenne mich da nicht so aus.


MFG


----------



## Moonlight (27. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Ich habe nach dem winter regelmäßig tote frösche im pool. ich vermute sie kommen nicht raus und ertrinken. wird bei deiner kröte ähnlich sein. sie versuchte raus zu kommen,schaffte es nicht, die kräfte schwinden und dann ertrank sie. ist aber nur ne vermutung . . .


----------



## Limnos (27. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Hi

Manchmal werden Krötenweibchen auch von mehreren Männchen gepackt und zu Tode gedrückt. Bei den sehr frühen Grasfröschen ist der Grund oft, dass der Teich noch einmal zufriert und die Tiere ersticken. Aber auch bei denen kommt es zu tödlichen Paarungen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (28. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*



> Ich habe nach dem winter regelmäßig tote frösche im pool. ich vermute sie kommen nicht raus und ertrinken. wird bei deiner kröte ähnlich sein. sie versuchte raus zu kommen,schaffte es nicht, die kräfte schwinden und dann ertrank sie. ist aber nur ne vermutung . . .



Meinst du jetzt deinen Teich oder habt ihr auch noch einen Pool? Und wenn das jedes Jahr passiert...warum wird dann der Pool nicht abgedeckt bzw. sollte es doch der Teich sein, für genügend Ausstiegshilfen gesorgt?

petra


----------



## StefanBO (29. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*



pyro schrieb:


> die Kröte habe ich vor gut 8 Tagen zum ersten mal entdeckt. Die war immer im tiefsten Bereich, mal da mal da aber doch immer wo anders...
> 
> Meine Mum meinte Sie hat am Sonntag beobachtet wie die Kröte zur Teichwand hoch wollte aber nicht hoch kam


Soll das heißen, dass der Teich nur glatte Wände, also keine flachen Ufer oder wenigstens Ausstiegshilfen hat? Das wäre eine Todesfalle für viele Tiere. Je nach Umgebung und geographischer Lage(und Höhe der glatten Steilwände) kannst du dann auch mit toten Mäusen, Igeln, Katzen, Hunden oder Pinguinen rechnen 

Denn auch Tiere, die eigentlich sehr gut schwimmen können, verlieren irgendwann ihre Kräfte, wenn es keinen Ausstieg gibt. Und Kröten werden im Wasser in der Regel auch nicht genügend Nahrung finden 

Vergleichbare Todesfallen sind aber auch trockene Schächte ohne Ausstiegsmöglichkeit, wie manche Kellertreppen und Schächte vor Kellerfenstern. Egal ob mit oder ohne Wasser, Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten (Bretter, Äste o.ä.) können das verhindern. Sonst passiert so etwas: 



> Ich habe nach dem winter regelmäßig tote frösche im pool. ich vermute sie kommen nicht raus und ertrinken.


----------



## pyro (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Hallo Stefan,
ein klick auf die URL in meiner Signatur würde alle Deine Vermutungen zerschlagen die aber eh nicht aufkommen dürften da ich im ersten Beitrag schrieb das das Tier ständig in der tiefsten Stelle umherkrabbelte.

Von 90cm auf 145cm Wassertiefe habe ich eine relativ steile Wand, ich vermute gut 75 Grad. Ufer- und Flachwasserbereich habe ich sehr viel.


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*



pema schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt deinen Teich oder habt ihr auch noch einen Pool? Und wenn das jedes Jahr passiert...warum wird dann der Pool nicht abgedeckt bzw. sollte es doch der Teich sein, für genügend Ausstiegshilfen gesorgt?



Hey Petra,

ich meine schon den Pool  Die Frösche im Teich erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit bei optimalen Wintertemperaturen
Der Pool ist so ein rundes Stahlwandbecken mit knapp 8000l aus dem Baumarkt. Und Du wirst es nicht glauben, er ist immer abgedeckt gewesen.
Erst die Luftpolsterfolie und dann die dunkle Gewebeplane die am Becken befestigt wird.. Wie die Frösche da dann rein gekommen sind ... keine Ahnung. Letztes Frühjahr war da sogar ein Igel unter der Plane ertrunken  Das war schon tragisch und sehr traurig ...
Dieses Jahr habe ich den Pool das erste Mal nur mit der Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt ... und siehe da, ich habe noch keinen toten Frosch gesehen.
Vielleicht sollte ich die Gewebeplane in Zukunft immer weg lassen ... nur dann kommt eben immer so viel Dreck und Laub in ins Wasser. 
Na mal sehen ...

Einen Ein-/Ausstieg werde ich für die Frösche definitiv nicht machen ... das ist ja ein Pool und kein Teich. Eigentlich müssten das die Frösche auch riechen ... oder?!

Mandy


----------



## Christine (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Hi Mandy,

ein Löchlein zum reinschlüpfen findet sich immer. Wahrscheinlich wirkt der Pool mit der dunklen Plane drüber wie eine feuchte dunkle Höhle, in der man gut überwintern kann. Dadurch, daß Du diesmal nur die durchsichtige Luftpolsterfolie drauf hattest, entfiel dieser Effekt.


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Hey Christine,

coole Argumentation ... darauf bin ich von alleine nicht gekommen. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ... 

Das wird's sein ... 
Also wird die Plane dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr rauf gemacht werden.

Mandy


----------



## pema (31. März 2012)

*AW: Sind  Frösche/ Kröten derzeit nicht schwimmfähig??*

Hallo Mandy,
wenn's an der Art der Abdeckung liegt...nimm doch bitte weiter die Luftpolsterfolie Gegen Laub etc., kannst du ja noch ein feinmaschiges Netz (Vogelschutznetz) über den Pool spannen.

petra


----------

